Ask HN: Do you read HN while on holiday? Isn't it 'work'? - hemmert
======
misterdoubt
I also work on holiday.

~~~
ToFab123
Then it is not holiday. A holiday is defined as "to do something else than you
normally do". This is also the reason why you cannot be at home during a
holiday. You need, by definition, to go somewhere else otherwise you will not
break any of your patterns and routines but continue to do what you always do,
and then it is not a holiday.

